# Not about weight loss, but trying to gain weight



## KleboldKlan (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm classed as underweight, I was 8 stone 3 on 15th February, less than 2 weeks after my diabetes clinic appointment, I was 7 and a half stone, now after 4 weeks I am just above 7 stone. I am 5 ft 3 in height. 

I eat lots of things during the day, some healthy, some not so healthy and its putting weight on, I get happy, go to bed happy knowing I have put on a stone, then I wake up and check and its gone down to just above 7 again. I do not know what is happening in my body, I am being tested for Addison's Disease, (hopefully next week, when the NHS decide to send me a letter), I have been waiting for 4 weeks just for a simple blood test. 

I have told them my weight has gone down repeatedly, I told them now that I was underweight as I am suppose to be between 7 stone 6 - 10 stone. But they do not seem to care, unlike me and my mum. It's making my depression even worse. All I wanted to do was gain some weight, but now I can't, it just seems impossible. I've tried everything the dietitian said, eating junk food, didn't work, eating healthy, didn't work. 

I was tested for thyroid and that has came back normal, I don't know what's going on! I'm scared to be admitted to hospital, because the "nutrition" stuff they will pump me with will not work. I don't want to be underweight, I want to be a healthy weight. Please can someone suggest anything? If anyone has Addison's disease please tell me if this is what happened to you, I just want to know whether I have it. I am literally begging anyone right now because our NHS does not seem to care that a 20 year old, is weighing the same as a 14 year old, probably not even that!


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 18, 2018)

I dont have Addisons, but do have problems with maintaining my weight. 

I Try ensure that everything i put in my mouth contains calories. I was advised to eat calorie dense foods as i have a small capacity. I do not eat a 'healthy' diet - very little fruit and veg and lots of fat and carbs (which makes diabetes management interesting!)


----------

